# Curved material



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone with a CNC device has worked with internationally none fllat stock. I'm contemplating a sign mounted to a curved surface. I suspect the answer is to route the sign and then curve it, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tim you need 3d capabilities


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

As long as your CNC device has a third axis to move up and down as well as horizontally, you should be ok. 

However, if it would be possible to route it while flat and then bend it, this would probably be easier. 

I have never had to program anything for CNC, though, so I don't know how difficult it is to program anything.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tim,

This may help explain what you are up against.

If you only have 2d capabilities and zero-z on the center of a curved piece of material and run a v-carve toolpath you won't cut anything but air on the sides of the material.

If you have 3d capabilities and program the curved piece of material as a model in the software then you can zero-z in the center of your material and run a toolpath that is projected on the 3d model so it will look like what you are wanting.


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm ok with the conceptual idea, I'm not familiar with a device that is capable of that process.. When you sent the picture it look like it came from an actual product environment. Are you looking at a design environment for an actual product. I am thinking about carving a stern board for a sailboat. The surface curves in two directions so my thought is how to carve on a paper or bored that is curved. If I could is it possible to define that curve ahead of time.

BTW thank you for your help. Its great


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tim 

I use Vectric Aspire for 3d design for my CNC jobs and that is where the pictures came from that I posted.

You would have to create a 3d model of the stern board for the sailboat inside the software that has the same curve and length of the stern board and calculate a toolpath that follows the curve of the board. You would have to have a curved board to cut the toolpath for the lettering and you also need to consider if the board will fit into the cutting area of your CNC. 

In the 2d environment you are limited to a flat surface or board. If the stern board is long enough then you may be able to cut the lettering on the sign and the sign could be bent around the stern board.


----------

